# Should I go to the gym when I'm sore?



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

I just started going to the gym this Monday and I'm using this beginner routine I found on a website that has me doing squats, bench press, and chin-up on one day and then deadlifts, overhead press, and dips the day after resting.

Pretty much what I want to know is if I should go when the exercises I'll be doing tomorrow will be using some of the muscles that are sore. At the moment, I can barely get up or go down the stairs because my quads are killing me after doing squats. My arms and pecs also feel like they're being stabbed whenever I try and move them too high. That's a problem since overhead press requires me to lift them up.

It's not that my SAD is making me avoid going to the gym, it's just that I don't want to snap some **** up or have a ****ty workout because I can't move much.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Listen to your body. I'd suggest working muscles that ARE NOT sore or wait until the soreness goes away before working the muscles out more. There's a good chance you could sustain and injury or not do the exercises properly (if you change the lift to protect yourself from the soreness). See how you feel tomorrow before making the final decision. If you are still sore as hell (like can't walk or lift your arms), just stick to cardio, like maybe stationary bike or something. Then pick the lifting back up the next day. Eventually, as your muscles get used to the workout, you should be able to do the every other day thing with no problem.

Edit: A little soreness is fine. You just don't want to work out the same muscle groups if the soreness prevents you from doing the exercises properly.


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

Evo1114 said:


> Listen to your body. I'd suggest working muscles that ARE NOT sore or wait until the soreness goes away before working the muscles out more. There's a good chance you could sustain and injury or not do the exercises properly (if you change the lift to protect yourself from the soreness). See how you feel tomorrow before making the final decision. If you are still sore as hell (like can't walk or lift your arms), just stick to cardio, like maybe stationary bike or something. Then pick the lifting back up the next day. Eventually, as your muscles get used to the workout, you should be able to do the every other day thing with no problem.
> 
> Edit: A little soreness is fine. You just don't want to work out the same muscle groups if the soreness prevents you from doing the exercises properly.


What if I hit the muscles that are sore because compound lifts make me use them? Should I just take another rest day like you said or just man up?


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

lmao said:


> What if I hit the muscles that are sore because compound lifts make me use them? Should I just take another rest day like you said or just man up?


It's really up to you. Just listen to your body. If you can't walk, don't stress it out even further by forcing your way through it. Different people will give you different answers. *My* unprofessional opinion is to just get used to the exercises the first couple weeks, allowing for FULL recovery, and then start really pushing yourself week 3 or whenever you feel comfortable.


----------



## MusingForX (Apr 3, 2013)

go swim


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Rest for a week then go back. Let your muscles be sore and repair and do their thing. No sense in overworking. The gym will be there when you are ready to get back into it.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

usually I just wait one or two days for the soreness to go away. legs might be three days


----------



## vancouver (Apr 7, 2012)

lmao said:


> *I just started going to the gym this Monday* and I'm using this beginner routine I found on a website that has me doing squats, bench press, and chin-up on one day and then deadlifts, overhead press, and dips the day after resting.
> 
> Pretty much what I want to know is if I should go when the exercises I'll be doing tomorrow will be using some of the muscles that are sore. At the moment, I can barely get up or go down the stairs because my quads are killing me after doing squats. My arms and pecs also feel like they're being stabbed whenever I try and move them too high. That's a problem since overhead press requires me to lift them up.
> 
> It's not that my SAD is making me avoid going to the gym, it's just that I don't want to snap some **** up or have a ****ty workout because I can't move much.


The first week is always the most brutal and shocks your body.... you probably won't get this sore anymore, rest till your close to 100% (2 days at most) and keep on the regiment.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

that depends on so many factors.. generally speaking, as long as its sore not exhausted it won't hurt. but better working on different body part


----------



## flink016 (May 7, 2013)

For me that is not a reason.Going into gym when you sad is a good thing that can make you feel happy just look around in gym and you can see different people and they can be your motivation.In Finland people who are desperate on getting fit is always going into gym no matter what is the weather and what they feel not include having a fever.In part of Helsinki i found a gym where they have aerobic ,yoga and some gymnastic exercise which you will surely enjoy watching.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Get some citrulline malate, its great at reducing soreness, other good effects too. I stack it with beta alanine, creatine, and caffeine pre-workout


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

I always work it the day after if its sore. It is the quickest way for me to get over the soreness. But I am not built. I have a layer of fat over all my muscles.


----------



## tpol (May 10, 2013)

No sir give yourself 1 or 2 days off every time you lift. Drink milk and eat good **** too sonnn


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

What I like to do is lift weights one day, then work on legs the next. Like, day 1 I focus on biceps and back. The next day I jog for 30 mins. Day 3 I might work on abs and other arm muscles. Basically, I work whatever _isn't_ sore at the time. It works great for me.


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)

No pain no gain. Work through the pain.


----------

